# 20 & 55 Gallon Community Tanks - Lookin' Good!



## Canadian Fish (Feb 12, 2012)

Added some driftwood and fish to my 20 gallon, and a bubble wall to the 55 gallon. 

This is my new 55 gallon tank.

This is my established 20 gallon tank.

We're new to this hobby but we're really enjoying it. My 3 year old loves going to the fish store every weekend for fish and/or supplies. We're quite pleased with how the tanks are coming along.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Well u need more stuffed animals on the 55 and I'm pretty sure your water in the 20 will be terrible for the fish because you dropped your head in there. But never the less, nice tanks


----------



## morla (Jun 23, 2012)

Wow! Amazing tanks!


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

I love the 55. Its so beautiful.


----------



## Canadian Fish (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks! We have another 55 gallon tank now which looks great, it has silver dollars and mollies. We have a 125 gallon tank on layaway and we're going to go for the natural look, dark substrate and some real plants for the first time. We also have a 35 gallon tank with two ryukin goldfish and two apple snails. To be honest my wife decorated that one and I'm not crazy about it, but I wouldn't tell her that. 

This is my new 55. It has actually changed a bit since.

[yt]EcnqFxRLASo[/yt]

When the silver dollars are startled they hide between the ship and the side of the tank, so I moved it away from the side and put a big fake fern there for them to hide behind.


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

I saw the video and left a comment.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Good looking tanks for kids, I also have one cheesy decorated tank witch I'm to embarrassed to show but my son almost 4 loves it. He says daddy's big tanks need more colors in it. Lol it's cool watching him stare into them.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Cory1990 said:


> Good looking tanks for kids, I also have one cheesy decorated tank witch I'm to embarrassed to show but my son almost 4 loves it. He says daddy's big tanks need more colors in it. Lol it's cool watching him stare into them.


Lets see that?


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh goodness no lol


----------

